# 2,942 Members listed, To few active users!



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

As the desire to make this a great forum that keeps you coming back for more we would like to see more posting from the regesterd users. Please don't just lurk when you visit the site, Log in so others can see the activity here is alive and well. I for one enjoy the counter active opinions of others and this is a world wide web forum. If even one percent of the registered users posted daily we would have a hot forum. So Please log in and jump in to the topics at hand. If you don't see a topic worth your time then please start a new thread that peaks your interest. We are here not only as a forum of info, But as a community that shares in the same passion for one of the greatest games ever played! 
Sincerly Custom cluber/Joshua


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

here here come join in the fun


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I watch alot of guest lurk for a long time on multiple threads, But no loggins. Even if you don't intend to post please log in. C/C


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wonder if Admin can send a bulk email to the membership? Mention how we would like to see them participate and all that...


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

That's a great idea DennisM, I know a few other forums I visit are on fire because people log in even if they don't post. New members have posted that they were impressed with the log in rate as one of the reasons they joined and keep returning. Anything we can do to keep user active would be great. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Does Surtees have to stop picking on me? I'm a sensitive golfer and we don't want golfers to think we have fun here.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob you need a teaspoon of cement to harden up! Golf and fun go together dont they? but yes if i remember i send emails to people whos birthday it is.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Surtees, Does anyone you golf with post here? I have been telling people about it on the course, But don't have any friends that golf. Just curious. I did notice that when the forum first got going there was a few negetive posts that may have turned some off not sure though. I saw on thread where a few were bad mouthing the forum and wondered why not post some good topics instead of cutting down those they didn't care for. Hope to see some more action here in the coming months. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Surtees, Does anyone you golf with post here? I have been telling people about it on the course, But don't have any friends that golf. Just curious. I did notice that when the forum first got going there was a few negetive posts that may have turned some off not sure though. I saw on thread where a few were bad mouthing the forum and wondered why not post some good topics instead of cutting down those they didn't care for. Hope to see some more action here in the coming months. C/C


Custom Cluber In the year or two that I've been on I've never seen posts that were negetive. The only concern I've had is that my sense of humor may be negetive for some.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey broken tee, I went through every page of posts in the general forum yesterday and found a few that were around when the forum first got going. I haven't seen any that were newer than '07 with a negetive attitude. And haven't found any of your post offenseve yet! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

just wait cc you'll take a shot at you sooner or later, he cant quiet keep up with me any more now his almost pushing the big 60.

Also no I dont have any of my golfing mates on here i've tryed to get them to join and they keep saying they will but not as yet. maybe one day


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol, all for fun! I tell people all the time about the site, So one is bound to get on here. I can take a good heckle, Bring it on! I have seen alot more members on here latley and the number of guest lurking at one time is growing, Now where did I put that miracle grow? C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

maybe you left it with your miracle swing! but yes there does seem to be more traffic here lately which can only be a good thing


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> just wait cc you'll take a shot at you sooner or later, he cant quiet keep up with me any more now his almost pushing the big 60.
> 
> Also no I dont have any of my golfing mates on here i've tryed to get them to join and they keep saying they will but not as yet. maybe one day


Bastard!:cheeky4: using my age against me, I am 60 your mates had to listen to the fertilizer you spread on he course why would they want to read about it here.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Lol, all for fun! I tell people all the time about the site, So one is bound to get on here. I can take a good heckle, Bring it on! I have seen alot more members on here latley and the number of guest lurking at one time is growing, Now where did I put thta miracle grow? C/C


if your score is my age for nine holes don't listen to my buddy down under he'll have you putting with a wicket


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

You guy are hilarious! I really enjoy this forum. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> if your score is my age for nine holes don't listen to my buddy down under he'll have you putting with a wicket


At least a cricket wicket has grass on it if he listen to you to much he'll be using his sand wedge from the concert footpath!:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> At least a cricket wicket has grass on it if he listen to you to much he'll be using his sand wedge from the concert footpath!:cheeky4:


What wrong with that? At least its not the ball retriever I know your very intimate with that piece of equipment:headbang:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL - you people crack me up. As the token American who loves Cricket in this forum, you can keep that part of the conversation going. GO WEST INDIES !!!!!!!!

I've tried to get my golfing friends to join, but it's just coincidence they are the types who barely use email, much less cruise the web. One in particular doesn't even type and faxes handwritten messages to me at work when he needs me to know something. We refer to him as a Renaissance man, to his face... Caveman to his back.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

go the west indies????? nope COME ON AUSSIES COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will you be taking any interest in the up coming ashes between Australia and England Dennis?

Its funny with the new tech when some of the older people in the work place still refuse to update to the newer system and want to keep doing things the way they did them in the 70's. go the caveman!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> go the west indies????? nope COME ON AUSSIES COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Will you be taking any interest in the up coming ashes between Australia and England Dennis?
> 
> Its funny with the new tech when some of the older people in the work place still refuse to update to the newer system and want to keep doing things the way they did them in the 70's. go the caveman!


Watch how you use that word "older" some are just technically challenged or like drunks who are vertically challenged. just see things from a different angle


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I was a caveman until just over a year ago, I was trying to deny the computer lifestyle as long as possible! I still avoid as much technology as possible. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> I was a caveman until just over a year ago, I was trying to deny the computer lifestyle as long as possible! I still avoid as much technology as possible. C/C


Shame on you...Bill Gates is slap you on the keyboard. Besides look at the harrassment you can get here. kinda makes you feel like your on the course, doesn't it?:laugh:


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I was always told that I was a glutin for punishment, Now I'm sure of it! Oh ya and to stay on thread topic! We would appreciate registered user logging on instead of just lurking, It helps to get this place active. Thanks C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> I was always told that I was a glutin for punishment, Now I'm sure of it! Oh ya and to stay on thread topic! We would appreciate registered user logging on instead of just lurking, It helps to get this place active. Thanks C/C


I'm not registered...geeez I've been accused of many things, LURKING! how obsurd.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Alot of action happening here latley and more users logging on and registering, What did you put in the water surtees?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

we were on thread topic we were talking about how we couldnt get caveman to join. We need to bring some of our friends here too!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL, I have tried for years to get friends golfing , no such luck! And not to tell a sob story but I have been coming up to Fargo, ND for 11 years and the closest I have come to friends are those on the course(I'm a little much for people)And I tell every golfer I meet wether at a store or on the course about the forum. all for fun! C/C


----------

